# Scimitar Or Mgb Gt?



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

First up can I say I'm not a petrolhead or pistonhead







- and to some I may even be a d!ckhead for ever comparing these two cars!







The thing is I'm just about to have my second child any day now, the summer's coming and I feel I deserve a mild amount of mid-life madness. So I'm thinking of buying a (what I would describe) as a 'fun car'. Among the many considerations is that I want this mild, mid-life crisis to be family inclusive ... so I want to be able to fit two Maxi-Cosi car seats in the small space behind the front seats of this 'fun car'.

I've been looking around and talking to various mates who know loads more about cars than me and peering in a few different cars and I either fancy an MGB GT or a Scimitar. I'm really not bothered about the type, colour, engine size etc - though if I'm honest it would be more fun with a sunroof! Realistically I'm only looking to fairly short weekend type trips (so am not bothered about thirsty Ford V8's) - and I doubt I'll keep it after the summer. So I'm looking to buy when demand/prices are high and sell when demand and prices fall off a cliff!!!?









Anybody got any comments / ideas / warnings / tips / advice?









My current negotiations are:-

1) Neighbour has a middlebridge Scimitar that has it's MOT up at the end of the month and he will determine a price then (he owns to old Lotus'es, has a beard and willk probably want a full a full price ... and I'm after a deal!







)

2) A friend of a friend has a rubber bumper MGB GT that he has had standing for a few years which he "only wants a few hundred quid for". Whilst I know he had lots of work done on it and had an MOT just before he parked it up it does look like it could do with a fair amount of cosmetic work - which will take time ...)







.

3) The body repairer who knocked out the damage to my rear bumper after someone dinged me







has an option on getting an insurance-job Scimitar in next month which he is going to look over and give me a call on.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mmmmm

Like you say they are quite different to each other!!

Depends what work your willing to do yourself? If your looking 'for a deal' and judging by the ones your considering then I would perhaps say the Scimitar may be a better choice as the body is fiberglass and more resistant to corrosion, although it may be hidden...It also has a 3ltr v6 which sounds great!!!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've always admired the Scimitar from an aesthetic point of view. Am I right in thinking they're fibre-glass? [EDIT]Aha, thanks Jase







[/EDIT] If so that's a definite plus-point!

I'm not keen on rubber-bumpered MG's at the best of times and, with all due respect, your friend's one sounds like one to avoid in my opinion.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks you two.

I don't know why but I think I am swayed towards a Scimitar - especially as they have a boot you could actually get a picnic in!!!
















Also Scimitars often go for a lot less than MG's ....

Often criticisms of Scimitars are that their insides are worn and tatty - well that isn't so much of an issue if you are going to get babybarf over them! I'm not looking for a show car.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Tricky to say the least.

The Relient has a fibreglass body but the Chassis is prone to rust and minor parts such as switch gear and trim are very hard to come by.As I recall it has a tough as nails ford powerplant.So if you can get a good one and a spare for parts you could get afew years out of it.

A rubber bumper MGB GT is not the best, however parts are very easy to come by and are fairly cheap.Check the body work i.e. sills inner wings suspension mounting and bottom of doors, petrol tank and chassis outriggers.

You can totally rebuild one (new body shells can be had )if you so wish. But be warned that if you buy a classic car it can never be a bargin, they allways cost serious money in the long run.

Out of left field buy and old Mazda MX5 and run it for a few years.

Best of luck

Tom


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Out of left field buy and old Mazda MX5 and run it for a few years


I was going to suggest that but Im not sure that they have a small person shelf behind the front seats...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'd avoid them both







but of course that is IMHO. They could provide fun motoring but I expect they would require constat work and the subsequent bills to go with it.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

No contest , Scimitar- have owned 6/7 of these, great car and much underated.

Faults - Ford Essex V6 can be rattly, usually the timing gear, cooling can be marginal, a Kenlowe fan with manual overide is advisible and check the radiator is not silted.

Electrical problems not unusual, usually earthing correctly can solve most of it, and check the fuel supply pipes are braided rather than plastic. Also the spare wheel is under the bonnet and the tyre can go "off" quickly.

Bodies can be tatty, only because glassfibre work is not always done correctly, and interiors are usually in poor shape, or non-original.

The good ? The bodies are incredibly strong and safe, there is room, just, for 4 adults, there is a decent boot with folding seats, and the V6 with an overdrive box gives smooth torquey performance, although don't dismiss the auto version either, find a nice one and you won't want anything else, because most are now 20 + years old , most have now either been bodged to death or enthusiast owned and re-built. The 2.9 24valve cosworth engine makes a nice swap as well. I've bought a corker for Â£1200,(it was hearing-aid beige) and a wreck for Â£1600, values are on the floor and have been for a while. The Middlebridge built cars are much plusher and more upmarket as a rule, and usually command a hefty premium, and have the Cologne 2.9 V6

An MGB







is a car for the ladies .

As an alternative, how about a Golf GTi mk1 1800, or maybe a Sirroco ?

D.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Being a Yank and haveing no idea what a Scimitar looked like (or even who made them) I did a google search and found this.










This would not be streat legal (or is that lethal) here in the US and it looks like steel no glass to me.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That particular Scimitar is the one I'd like to take round to Ken Livingstone's place!

Try googling for Reliant Scimitar GTE


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Used to work on them and the spartans.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I was a Scorpion Commander and a Gunnery instructor on both Cheiftain, Scimitar, Scorpion and Fox. Ahhh Happy Days!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like the Scimitar a lot







, not so the MGB









Personally I would go for the Volvo P1800, that should suit your budget and requirements and have all the style you can handle


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Wasn't that the Saint's car Mark? (roger Moore version)


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Avoid them both like the plague.

I'd sooner have a Landrover lightweight for fun


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks all

Mark just had a quick Google of P1800 and a bloke from CarData is sending me details of his - gotta say there doesn't seem to be many of these around. Also his doesn't have seat belts in the back









Previously had fancied an MX5 and should have done it when we were DINKies!

Griff - my dad was a Landrover nut when I was a kid. The Bug-Eyed Safari was the family favourite ... I seem to remember us kids were allowed to press the strarter button - is that right, or are my memory synapses shorting?

As for you ex-Scimitar/Scorrpion drivers - is it true that lots of the drivers lost their front teeth?!?

Cheers

Jules


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

If I were to choose between a Scimitar (non tank version!) and an MGB GT I'd choose the Scimitar everytime. The MGB your friend is selling sounds like a "doer upper" at best and will probably need money spending on it to get it back on the road - so what you save on the initial purchase cost could well be spent later on getting it put right (especially if you have to pay someone to do the work). Your neighbour sounds like a car enthusiast so he may well have looked after his Scimitar - plus it comes with an MOT unlike the MGB, also he can give you advice/help you repair it when it goes wrong (which it will!!). You get what you pay for and your neighbours Scimitar sounds a better bet than your friends' MGB!!

Before I bought my Audi, Scimitars were one of the alternative cars I looked at & I'd still like one. I don't think that any classic car will be as reliable to run or as maintenance free as a modern car but if you are going to use it only occasionally then maybe that won't be too much of a problem.

Problems that Scimitars can suffer from include: dodgy trunions (part of the front suspension) that require greasing regularly, potentially dodgy electrics (potential fire hazard!), poor cooling and possible chassis corrosion. Still wouldn't stop buying one though


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Wasn't that the Saint's car Mark? (roger Moore version)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes PG, but with the glass hatch, very cool, a beautiful car.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Found a scimitar on ebay at the moment. Don't you just love the sellers who take time with their presentation and pictures and leave the mrs knickers on the washing line


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

At least she washes them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Glad my mrs knickers arnt that big


----------

